# I need a good, sturdy cover for my 8 year old's Kindle



## KMA (Mar 11, 2009)

My 8 year old daughter is getting a K3 for Christmas. She's an insanely voracious and speedy reader, so she will be delighted. She is also very careful with her valuables, so I know that I can trust her with a Kindle. That said, she is 8 and I want to set her up for success. I think that a good case is a necessity, but I don't want to break the bank. 

Here are my criteria:
*sturdy and secure
*won't crack the Kindle if opened the wrong way
*stays closed when it needs to
*not too expensive
*might appeal to a girl who is fond of fantasy, nature, puns, clever sarcasm 

Thanks!!


----------



## AshMP (Dec 30, 2009)

Why not get her a simple M-Edge...they come in girly colors like hot pink and purple and put a skin on it?  You can appeal to her personal style with the skin...and meet you other requirements with the m-Edge.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

If only the Nancy Drew cover fit the K3! It's perfect for an 8yo girl (or a 40yo mom!)


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

I've been looking at the rooCase. It sure prices out nice...$25. I've read good things about it. There are 2 styles. Limited colors but I would think she would like hot pink or red. There's also a similar case on Ebay a bit cheaper.





Here's a link to a photo review..... http://www.kboards.com/index.php?topic=38905.0


----------



## KMA (Mar 11, 2009)

Wow, there are more good choices than I had anticipated. I do hope they make the Nancy Drew for the K3!


----------



## Jersey_Girl (May 8, 2010)

I contacted the manufacturer of the Nancy Drew kindle cover. They stated the one for the K3 will be out the first of next year.


----------



## KMA (Mar 11, 2009)

Now, what are the odds that the kid can use her Kindle for a couple of weeks without a case without sustaining damage? To wait for the Nancy Drew or not?


----------



## Aby_Cat (Oct 24, 2010)

I recently got the rooCase flip style case.  It is incredibly sturdy, has a secure snap closure, and is really easy and comfortable to hold.  It is also a nice compact size.  I highly recommend it.


----------



## KMA (Mar 11, 2009)

Aby_Cat said:


> I recently got the rooCase flip style case. It is incredibly sturdy, has a secure snap closure, and is really easy and comfortable to hold. It is also a nice compact size. I highly recommend it.


I do like the price...and sturdiness is key. Choices are hard. Fun, though.


----------



## AmberLi (Sep 15, 2010)

I like my Javoedge Cherry Blossom flip case in purple.  (I ordered the red for my nook, though, and it's going back)

However, I put an elastic around my purple case, because I don't feel that it closes very securely - the nook case closes easily though so I suspect I may be missing a magnet!


----------



## VioletVal (Jul 26, 2010)

Bundle Monster sells some nice cases on Amazon. I got one in purple. They're also sold in bundles (hence the company name) that add a skin and a screen protector to the case. The cases come in both synthetic leather and genuine leather.


----------



## Sunset (Nov 10, 2010)

hsuthard said:


> If only the Nancy Drew cover fit the K3! It's perfect for an 8yo girl (or a 40yo mom!)


I love that! I can almost feel the money leaping out of my purse. I keep hemming and hawing over what kind of cover to get for my new kindle, but I can never decide. It was almost as painful as choosing between the kindle and the nook but here I am so you know how that turned out.


----------



## PinkKindle (Sep 10, 2009)

My 10-year-old's K2 is in an M-Edge Latitude case. His is navy blue, but they come in pink and purple for girls. I really like this case for a child -- the outside is a sturdy nylon that won't damage as easily as leather and seems to be resisting dirt or staining quite well -- he's had his about 2-1/2 months now, and it still looks new. The cover zips closed all the way around and is lined with a soft microfleece material. The Kindle is held in the case with 4 corners, so no need to worry about opening it the wrong way. He also has a skin on his Kindle to show his personality a bit more (his has dragons). It's easy for him to take the Kindle out of the case and put it back in, but once it's in, it's held quite securely.

Here is the Latitude for the K3 in pink and purple and teal (though there are less girly colors if those don't fit your daughter!). It is $34.99 on Amazon.


----------



## KMA (Mar 11, 2009)

PinkKindle: Where did you find a skin with dragons? Dd adores dragons.


----------



## meeko350 (Aug 25, 2010)

I have this one in black and love it, but now they have pink. I would have waited if I'd known they were gonna do pink.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=400166076850&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

KMA, here's a dragon...


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

All of these suggestions look like nice sturdy choices. You might want to let her choose her own skin, though.


----------



## PinkKindle (Sep 10, 2009)

From DecalGirl. I'll put a link to the one he has below (though I can only find it in K2 right now, but they'll make it for a different device) -- but I agree with LCEvans that you should probably let her pick her own skin, then she feels like it's really _hers_. Honestly, this isn't what I would have picked for him, but it's what he wanted. I let him go through them all at DG and choose (with a few rules -- no skulls, no one scantily clad, etc.). I was sure he would have picked one of the space ones, but he didn't -- and he LOVES this one, so go figure! There are a few other dragon ones available as well.


----------



## Tubbytoes (Oct 8, 2010)

Here is a dragon skin thats girly from decalgirl... I actually considered this one for myself since I like dragons a lot.


----------



## KMA (Mar 11, 2009)

You are all the best!!!! I'll let her choose her own skin, but she may have a hard time choosing from among even the dragon skins. They are so beautiful.


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

How about a nice used Oberon Kindle2 cover from KindleBoards Buy, Sell, Trade?  One of the velcro ones would allow you to use it with the K3.  Just a thought.


----------

